# How can I tell if I have a carbon fork?



## Psychlist1 (May 4, 2011)

Can you just tell by looking at it? Or does it make a different sound when you flick it?

The specs of my bike says “Advanced grade composite with aluminum steerer” in the Fork section. Composite? Composite of what? I thought my fork was carbon but now I am not so sure.

Thanks.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

flick it. there is a noticeable sounds difference. 
very few bikes use alu forks, so if it's not steel or ti which are both unlikely then it's probably carbon. 
What bike/year/model? 

Can you just google the specs on your bike?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Psychlist1 said:


> Can you just tell by looking at it? Or does it make a different sound when you flick it?
> 
> The specs of my bike says “Advanced grade composite with aluminum steerer” in the Fork section. Composite? Composite of what? I thought my fork was carbon but now I am not so sure.
> 
> Thanks.


It's carbon fiber with an AL steerer.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Composite is just a fancy way of saying carbon fiber, as that is a material that is a composite (combination of two or more) of several materials, in this case carbon fibers that have been molded with plastic to form your fork.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

mcsqueak said:


> carbon fibers that have been molded with plastic to form your fork.


Exactly. The long and technically correct name for the composite used in "carbon" bicycle frames / forks is "carbon-reinforced plastic (CRFP)." But people don't like to hear "plastic" when they just spent a big chunk of money, so CRFP is generally shortend to "carbon." Just sounds better.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

wim said:


> Exactly. The long and technically correct name for the composite used in "carbon" bicycle frames / forks is "carbon-reinforced plastic (CRFP)." But people don't like to hear "plastic" when they just spent a big chunk of money, so CRFP is generally shortend to "carbon." Just sounds better.


Right, And when they do refer to the matrix material that actually makes up the majority of the structure, they like to call it "resin," which is a fancy marketing term for "plastic."

The heat-resistant tiles on the nose and wing leading edges of the Space Shuttle are a carbon-carbon composite -- carbon fibers embedded in a matrix of amorphous carbon. That's "carbon."


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

wim said:


> "carbon-reinforced plastic (CRFP)."


Thankfully there's no "A" in that acronym!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

"composite" = carbon and "alloy" = aluminum

I wonder why they don't just refer to steel as Iron Alloy


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Put it in the freezer. If it asplodes it's carbon.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok. I was just kidding.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks all. 

I found out that you are all correct and it is indeed carbon. 

I would have been perfectly happy to not have found out about the plastic part though :cryin:


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

BostonG said:


> I found out that you are all correct and it is indeed carbon.
> I would have been perfectly happy to not have found out about the plastic part though :cryin:


What did you think it was made of? It only bothers you (I know; you're kidding) because of negative associations with the word "plastic." A whole lot of strong things are made out of plastics, some of which have amazing properties. We use too much plastic for things that could be made of less wasteful materials, and we throw away WAY too much. But they have their uses.

You do realize that the helmet you wear to protect your head is made of plastics? And the bumpers on your car? And a lot of highly-stressed things are made of carbon-reinforced plastic composites, like your fork. Stuff like fighter-plane wings and such. So I wouldn't let the word bother me too much ;-)


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

*easiest way*

Okay, I know I am a little late to the party and a lot of good advice has been given already, but for me...this is the easiest way to tell.


----------

